# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط: شرح الأربعين النووية المنسوب لابن دقيق العيد

## عبد الله الحمراني

مخطوط: شرح الأربعين النووية المنسوب لابن دقيق العيد
مكان حفظ المخطوط: دار الكتب المصرية (106/مجاميع تيمور)
رفعه الفاضل: أبو الفرج المنصوري في ملتقى أهل الحديث، وتعطلت بعض روابطه فرفعته على الأرشيف ليعم النفع..
صفحة التحميل
التحميل المباشر
وفق الله الجميع..

----------

